# New from Air Lift Performance -- MKIV Performance Threaded Body Kit



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## rayray086 (Sep 24, 2006)

Extremely keen to see/hear about these struts. Camber adjustment range, increase/decrease in drop (compared to the XLs), ride quality (again in comparison with the XLs) etc. Oh, also wondering on the bellow size compared to the XLs?


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

rayray086 said:


> Extremely keen to see/hear about these struts. Camber adjustment range, increase/decrease in drop (compared to the XLs), ride quality (again in comparison with the XLs) etc. Oh, also wondering on the bellow size compared to the XLs?


This this this


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I ordered a set of the fronts. Ill review as soon as theyre in. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

rayray086 said:


> Extremely keen to see/hear about these struts. Camber adjustment range, increase/decrease in drop (compared to the XLs), ride quality (again in comparison with the XLs) etc. Oh, also wondering on the bellow size compared to the XLs?


Great questions! Here are some answers:

*With the camber plates, you should see somewhere around 2.5-3 degrees of negative camber measured at a reasonable ride height. You need to make CERTAIN that you have enough bag clearance on the inside near the strut tower to have full use of the camber adjustment.

*Drop is on par with Slam Kit. Remember it takes a lot of other "mods" to go as low as possible.

*Ride quality is always subjective: however, with the huge range of damping settings available, I bet you can find something you like: super stiff or more compliant. Overall, the damping is better and more consistent over bad terrain. One thing I recommend is to get the rear shocks so you can match the pitch, ride and roll damping with the front. This is especially true for those of you that enjoy a little canyon carving or track work. I know they are pricey, but well worth it if you prefer the ultimate in optimized set-up!

*The compact bellows used on this kit are about 1/2" smaller in diameter than the Slams, making that camber adjustment easier!

Hope that clears some things up. Enjoy.:beer:


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Great questions! Here are some answers:
> **With the camber plates, you should see somewhere around 2.5-3 degrees of negative camber* measured at a reasonable ride height. You need to make CERTAIN that you have enough bag clearance on the inside near the strut tower to have full use of the camber adjustment.
> 
> **Drop is on par with Slam Kit*. Remember it takes a lot of other "mods" to go as low as possible.
> Hope that clears some things up. Enjoy.:beer:


Id really like to see this. And for 200 more than the slam kit it is for sure worth it.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

please redesign the slam top mounts so i dont have to rebuild mine every 2 months. :thumbup:

thank you


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Great questions! Here are some answers:
> 
> *With the camber plates, you should see somewhere around 2.5-3 degrees of negative camber measured at a reasonable ride height. You need to make CERTAIN that you have enough bag clearance on the inside near the strut tower to have full use of the camber adjustment.
> 
> ...


Can't beat direct answers straight from the manufacturer, thanks!

I'm not familiar with the Slam kit as I'm running Bombers right now, but I've got everything else ready for a savage drop (notch, tubular control arms, drop spindles). Running KMAC camber tops which are holding my setup up right now so this would be a great upgrade.

Fair point on having matching rear shocks to have that better-performing ride, I will weigh up my options.

Now to shop around and find the cheapest deal inc. shipping to Australia...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We have a dealer in Austrailia if you need any assistance!


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We have a dealer in Austrailia if you need any assistance!


Does Dominic still deal with ORT, or is this someone else? Keen to know!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, he does. 

Or, if you'd like to deal with us directly, that's fine too


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, he does.
> 
> Or, if you'd like to deal with us directly, that's fine too


Dom's a good mate, will contact him next I visit Melbourne  Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PSA: You will need to drill new holes in your strut towers if you're currently running the MkIV Slam Series XLs and you're upgrading to the Threaded Body struts :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

rayray086 said:


> Dom's a good mate, will contact him next I visit Melbourne  Thanks!


:thumbup::thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> PSA: You will need to drill new holes in your strut towers if you're currently running the MkIV Slam Series XLs and you're upgrading to the Threaded Body struts :thumbup:


Good looking out, Will :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> PSA: You will need to drill new holes in your strut towers if you're currently running the MkIV Slam Series XLs and you're upgrading to the Threaded Body struts :thumbup:


oh no. how different is the pattern??? i was excited i didnt have to drill more holes in my towers... :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

03_uni-B said:


> oh no. how different is the pattern??? i was excited i didnt have to drill more holes in my towers... :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Well i almost guarantee you that you didn't drill them in the right orientation to take advantage of the camber slides. On the standard XL's you could drill the top plate in any direction, but these ones you need them to be perfectly linear one way. I don't believe that the template bagriders sells is the right pattern or orientation either.


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Well i almost guarantee you that you didn't drill them in the right orientation to take advantage of the camber slides. On the standard XL's you could drill the top plate in any direction, but these ones you need them to be perfectly linear one way. I don't believe that the template bagriders sells is the right pattern or orientation either.


I am curious to see the templates that come with the performance series. I wasn't really a fan of the paper one that was supplied with the XLs.


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

theguy831 said:


> I am curious to see the templates that come with the performance series. I wasn't really a fan of the paper one that was supplied with the XLs.


Look up HaggardFab. He is making metal Teplates for mk4 performance bags for $25. :thumbup:


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

Can you guys post a side by side of the slam xl and the new performance bags?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

low n slow euro said:


> Look up HaggardFab. He is making metal Teplates for mk4 performance bags for $25. :thumbup:


That is a great solution! Hopefully the rotation is right for the hood strut side


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

low n slow euro said:


> Can you guys post a side by side of the slam xl and the new performance bags?


Are you looking to compare strut length or just a general comparison photo?


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

low n slow euro said:


> Look up HaggardFab. He is making metal Teplates for mk4 performance bags for $25. :thumbup:


Just saw that on IG :thumbup:


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Are you looking to compare strut length or just a general comparison photo?


Both, im sure most people are curious also.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> Well i almost guarantee you that you didn't drill them in the right orientation to take advantage of the camber slides. On the standard XL's you could drill the top plate in any direction, but these ones you need them to be perfectly linear one way. I don't believe that the template bagriders sells is the right pattern or orientation either.


Got that now. Just never thought about it until i started preparing for the install.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

low n slow euro said:


> Look up HaggardFab. He is making metal Teplates for mk4 performance bags for $25. :thumbup:


Im using them to cover up my old holes. Going to bolt it down with the strut. That way i dont have to weld the holes and repaint the strut towers. Brush them and clear them
And call it a day.


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good info with HaggardFab.

+1 on how to properly line up the templates before drilling.


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

Installed these yesterday didnt know about the hole pattern until I went to bolt them in lol. Once I got past that I put them in just how they came in the box with about 1" between the bag plate and top collar. Took it for a ride and first thing I noticed was at my normal ride height with xl these were tucking tire which is 50psi I had to air them up to.85 so I wouldnt rub. Next I adjusted it to 2" took it for a ride it seemed fine until I aired up on a bumpy road I was getting anclunking like mk5/6 guys were describing. So I took them apart again adjusted to 2.5" now at ride height 45psi its good but over 50 psi im getting a clunking. Anyone with a mk4 have these set up without any clunking and can tell me the measurement from your bag plate to the locking collar? Im guessing I need to put it to maybe 1.75" they do ride super smooth when not clunking. I almost thought about putting my xls back in


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Just an FYI, the suggested ride pressure on these struts is only 35PSI. It sounds like you have to adjust the lower mount to reduce the overall length of the strut.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

I left mine exactly how they were out of the box. I haven't heard any clunking since day one. Not sure of pressure I'm running since I'm on eLevel.


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

You have your from notched? Running motor mount spacers just wondering whats different. When I put mine in how they came it was too low I was hitting tierods and driver axle at ride height I had to air it up to get ride of the noise


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Passenger side notched. Soon to be on uro tuning mount spacers.


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

Im stumped glad it worked for you though they are great struts. Mine came with 1" of thread between the bag plate and locking collar


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Just an FYI, the suggested ride pressure on these struts is only 35PSI. It sounds like you have to adjust the lower mount to reduce the overall length of the strut.


35psi ? Damn, guess that's why they aren't recommended for CC's, i ride at 60psi (low) & 80psi (high) on my slams. At 35 psi I can't roll anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

ShadowWabbit said:


> 35psi ? Damn, guess that's why they aren't recommended for CC's, i ride at 60psi (low) & 80psi (high) on my slams. At 35 psi I can't roll anymore


You cannot compare ride pressures of the Slam to Performance struts, they are completely different.

The MKIV struts wouldn't fit the CC, but our MKV/MKVI Slam or Performance kits will fit without any trouble.


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

Tom isnt lying when I get on my computer ill post a comparison picture. Also for anyone upgrading contact haggard fab for the strut tower plates to cover the old holes


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You cannot compare ride pressures of the Slam to Performance struts, they are completely different.
> 
> The MKIV struts wouldn't fit the CC, but our MKV/MKVI Slam or Performance kits will fit without any trouble.


I knew the MKIV version didn't fit, but I did amuse 35 PSI on Slams would equate to a similar height on Performance. my mistake


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Would these fit the 11+ jetta s since they use the mk4 struts with mk5/6 tops? Just curious.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

FYI guys, we're R&D'ing some swaybar brackets for these new struts right now at Dorbritz. Should be available in just a few weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

I might just take my performance out and put the xls back in these things are good if you want to go low thats it you cant ride high to clear speed bumps and they bang around when your aired up too much I might see if someone will trade mk5 xls for the performance ones I have for my girls car.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

RednBlackVr97 said:


> Tom isnt lying when I get on my computer ill post a comparison picture. Also for anyone upgrading contact haggard fab for the strut tower plates to cover the old holes


they suck

they are way to thick and don't fit the driver side


that being said who wants to buy 1 of the 2 pairs i bought? $20 shipped for a pair


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> they suck
> 
> they are way to thick and don't fit the driver side
> 
> ...


Anyone have a pic of these plates? 

I may be interested.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

01 said:


> Anyone have a pic of these plates?
> 
> I may be interested.


look up "haggardfab" on instagram

they look thin but are quite thick….if they were thinner they would work much better. I just don't see them being able to contour to the strut tower when being used to cover the older holes


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> look up "haggardfab" on instagram
> 
> they look thin but are quite thick….if they were thinner they would work much better. I just don't see them being able to contour to the strut tower when being used to cover the older holes


I'll buy a set from ya. 

Shoot me your PayPal.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

01 said:


> I'll buy a set from ya.
> 
> Shoot me your PayPal.


pm sent


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the plates they do the job perfect the driver side is a little tough but definitely goes on. Anyone else get these performance nfronts figured out. To the guy who put them in just how they came do you have a picture of the car fully aired up?. I also noticed I needed to notch the driver sidenframe and for the tierods also and need to trim the subframe


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

RednBlackVr97 said:


> I like the plates they do the job perfect the driver side is a little tough but definitely goes on. Anyone else get these performance nfronts figured out. To the guy who put them in just how they came do you have a picture of the car fully aired up?. I also noticed I needed to notch the driver sidenframe and for the tierods also and need to trim the subframe


PM replied


----------

